# Want to know more about the new Viva+ range from Vivexotic?



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Check out this new video presentation for all the new features Viva+ has to offer!

Available now from all good reptile stores.

Vivexotic Viva+ Vivarium Overview - YouTube


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Just to give you some history on this, we redeveloped Viva+ on the basis of feedback we received at an open day at our HQ last year. Reptile retailers, wholesalers, hobbyists from this forum and elsewhere and reptile experts attended and had their say on what they'd like to see happen to the Viva range. Many of the improvements came from this feedback so thank you to all involved for your invaluable suggestions! Vivexotic is still proudly made in the UK by the original manufacturers, Aquapac.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Any plans for a bigger arboreal viv than the biggest you currently do?


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Not at the moment Simon but we're always open to suggestions, what size would you like to see?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Hagen UK said:


> Not at the moment Simon but we're always open to suggestions, what size would you like to see?


I'd like to see 5 and 6 feet long arboreal vivs with 4 and 5 foot tall options. The 2' deep is a decent size so not sure I'd be looking for anything deeper personally. 

I'd also like some sort of mesh roof option instead of a complete solid one so that lighting and or heating could go on the outside like we do with glass terrariums. I'm not talking out the cut-outs like on your chameleon vivs, but mesh that covers the majority of the roof that's small enough to stop food escaping but just the right size so that UV can penetrate without the majority being blocked.

Additionally I'd like some thought going into keeping small livefood INSIDE the viv! In my last vivexotic viva, I bought modelling mesh and meshed over the plastic air vents on the back, however I couldn't stop the food escaping via the gaps in the doors and the venting system in the rails. It would be nice to have something that the doors slide into when closed to create a seal rather than having them butt up against the side of the viv. With uneven floors and possible bowing I've always had an issue where gaps develop where the glass touches the wood. I've had quite a lot of different vivexotic vivs over the years and this has been a reoccurring issue.

What I would love to be able to do is move my group of ever expanding anoles out of their glass exo terra into a HUGE space. I looked at your current biggest arboreal viv but don't feel it's enough of a step up size wise to be worth the effort of kitting it out and moving them from their current home.

It would be very useful if there was a method of adding food into the enclosure without having to open the doors. The problem with opening large doors as I'm sure you can imagine is that when you have multiple occupants it can be quite hard to make sure some of them aren't escaping. Perhaps some sort of hatch on the sides big enough to get a hand through so that bowls could be replaced and foods added.

I think most viv owners would agree that it would be nice to have as much equipment as possible on the outside of the viv rather than taking up space and detracting from the habitat they've created. However this brings with it issues of wasted heat and light. Aside from my previous suggestion of mesh tops, an option that comes to mind for side mounted equipment is a system of external insulated/heat reflected/etc boxes with mesh fronts to them that can be attached to the outside. Perhaps you just supply a series of different sized insulated boxes and the customer cuts the viv where they want the box.

Accessories specifically for vivexotic vivs would be nice such as:

1) Pre-moulded drainage bases that angle excess water to run to a specific place that can slot into the bottom of the viv leaving the customer to simply drill the drainage hole themselves. 
2) A better method of sealing vivs. Silicone isn't the easiest of things to apply neatly unless you're used to it, maybe there's some sort of sealing strips that could be attached over the joins. It's not like we're looking to fill a wooden viv with water but you can't control where water and humidity from misting systems end up. 
3) Viv inserts to give varying levels all the way up to the top. In my mind these don't need to be full on aquatic background quality with lots of details but something simple like black plastic and the customer could then glue on coconut fibre, moss, artificial plants etc to give the look they're after.
4) There's probably more I'll think of later!

It seems to me that viv design is progressing at a snails pace and customers have very little choice and are pretty much stuck with the bog standard box with sliding doors. Hagen/Vivexotic seems to be the only brand that I can see that's making an effort but you need to really push the boat out and start incorporating ideas that people will wonder how they lived without previously and taking into account new technology. If I bought a new viva+ with cabinet where do I sit my digital thermostat so that I can see the screen? In my last one I had it in the cabinet and had to open the doors to look at it which just seems like an oversight in the whole design. I don't know if you've improved the cabinets with the new viva+ but I always find them to be very flimsy. If you look at the cabinets (with glass doors) that the exo terras sit on the build quality is in a different league. I know Exo Terra comes under the Hagen umbrella and I know Aquapac make those cabinets so I can't see any reason as to why you're not using that build quality. Incidentally I love the look of the black cabinets with glass doors. We've got 3 of them and the shelf is exactly what's required to sit equipment on that you'd look at regularly (digital thermostats).

I know it's not simply a case of taking ideas and cramming them into a design. I realise it's costly to develop, test and then there's the problem of RRP and will people pay that price. I'd rather have to save for 6 months for something that will fulfil most if not all of my requirements than make do with something cheaper that's going to bug me every day I look at it.

I enquired via the Hagen website about bigger exo terras but alas there doesn't seem to be anything on the cards. I find it quite hard to believe that there isn't a greater range of sizes available in both vivs and terrariums. It seems keepers who want/need something bigger either have to DIY it or find someone who can do it for them and that's quite frustrating!

If you ever have a design for a big arboreal and need people for testing then please do get in touch. I'd love to be able to help if possible and give my feedback.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Simon, wow what an eloquent and obviously passionate response, thank you for your kind words, your great feedback and suggestions. We will discuss all of these with our product development team and we will certainly be in touch if we require some product testing for the next generation of Vivexotic, or any more information from you.

Best regards,

The Hagen team


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Hagen UK said:


> Hi Simon, wow what an eloquent and obviously passionate response, thank you for your kind words, your great feedback and suggestions. We will discuss all of these with our product development team and we will certainly be in touch if we require some product testing for the next generation of Vivexotic, or any more information from you.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> The Hagen team


Thank you for taking the time to read my reply. I look forward to seeing what Hagen can do with future vivariums and terrariums.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Just put one of these together for my new beardie. I really like the new cable / plug system. What I don't like is the gap at the sides of the aluminium top and bottom strips at the front - if you get what I mean - where the front top and bottom "meets" the sides of the viv, there is about a 3mm gap each side. This will allow smaller livefood and particulate substrates to escape.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Jools, can I check you have added the plastic end caps to the front flow vents? These add about 3mm to each end and also prevent anything entering the slats from the ends. If you have any concerns please call our customer services team on 01977 556622.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I'm feeling really stupid. I hadn't seen those or noticed them in the instructions. I've managed to retrieve them from the packaging (fortunately not chucked away yet) and fitted them. It has certainly improved matters but there is still a bit of a gap. I understand that you have to build a small amount of tolerance into the system - especially where two different types of material meet. However a 2mm gap is still too much for me and would allow sand to leak out. I know I could use aquarium sealer but I like to be able to take my vivs apart if needed (storage). So - I have solved the "problem" - I have used some draught strip (for doors / windows) down the sides of the front strip where it meets the sides of the viv. Lovely, movable seal now.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you found them Jools and thank you for bringing this up, we will discuss here as we're always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Jools, for your information the end caps can be adjusted and pulled out slightly to cover any gaps. We agree this is not clearly communicated in the instructions and will add this detail in our next print run. Here is the instruction we will add:










Hope this helps!

Paul


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> If I bought a new viva+ with cabinet where do I sit my digital thermostat so that I can see the screen? In my last one I had it in the cabinet and had to open the doors to look at it which just seems like an oversight in the whole design.


Hi Simon, just on this specific point, the Viva+ vivariums feature the Easyvent cable management system so placing a digital thermostat is easy, simply feed the probe cable through the rear vent and stand or stick the thermostat to the viv top or side.


----------



## timmie (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi Hagen, I've just joined this forum (at long last!) to research on getting some new vivs. The new VIVA+ range seem to max out at 1150mm, whereas before you went to 1375mm. Do you plan to do the VIVA+ at 1375mm?


----------

